# Not Tony Hancock's.....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

.... Blood Donner but a good way to advertise the service :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes a misspelling or typo provokes the oddist thoughts

Is a blood donner a black pudding on a stick?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Sometimes a misspelling or typo provokes the oddist thoughts


Oddist???

8O


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

asprn said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes a misspelling or typo provokes the oddist thoughts
> ...


My daughter says *I'm* an oddist :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

asprn said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes a misspelling or typo provokes the oddist thoughts
> ...


Well my spell check didn't like it either 

However I know I say the word in the sense of 'most odd' so I guess it is a word even if misspelt and/or mispronounced. On reflection I reckon it might be 'oddest'.

Still that reinforces what I was saying and TDG reinforces it and I just know I'm an 'oddist'.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> ...On reflection I reckon it might be 'oddest'....Still that reinforces what I was saying and TDG reinforces it and I just know I'm an 'oddist'. ..


I have checked with my daughter and she is adamant that I am *an oddist* but also *the oddest* :lol:
PS My *delete* tab has gone walkabouts


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> ....On reflection I reckon it might be 'oddest'...Still that reinforces what I was saying and TDG reinforces it and I just know I'm an 'oddist'. ...


I have checked with my daughter and she is adamant that I am *an oddist* but also that I am *the oddest* :roll: 
She also advises that people in glass houses shouldn't throw dictionaries :lol:
PS. :!: Good morning Frank


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

She also advises that people in glass houses shouldn't throw dictionaries >>>>

And when in Rome ..................................... drive a Fiat.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Spelling mistakes are either (there may be other categories  )

inconsequential 
inconsequential and funny
misleading
downright misleading
misleading and funny
obscure
debatable
inexcusable*
annoying**

*On this website getting sight and site mixed up might count as inexcusable***

**There are very very few that annoy me in fact the only one that I can think of is the homophone your yore and you're, which can also be misleading.

You don't want to know how many attempts it took to spell inexcusable 

My worst spelling mistake? Another homophone, I spelt 'software' 'softwear' in a tender document in a foreign country. The editor of the government paper that listed all tenders put a space in when summarising it so made it 'soft wear'. The Malay translation of 'soft wear' was also used. The result? Lots of companies from the fashion industry applied for the tender documents for a load of rifle sights and night vision goggles 

>UK English Homophones<


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> Spelling mistakes are either (there may be other categories  )
> 
> inconsequential
> inconsequential and funny
> ...


Isn't it funny( :?: ) how most threads drift :wink: 
I get your drift Frank :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Frank.

I always have trouble with 'wether' and 'weather'. I'm sure I use them in the wrong context frequently.

Ray.

p.s. I do believe the spell check has come back. Thanks Nuke..


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> ..
> Ray.
> p.s. I do believe the spell check has come back. Thanks Nuke..


Oh yes, so it has - for what it's worth :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't knock it TDG.
It's a great help even though it doesn't recognise words like motorhome and any place names.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I will now play my off topic card {offtopic} and comment that I can't give blood any more (I faint) my wife can't give blood anymore (she had acupuncture) so I wonder if they are getting enough.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > sallytrafic said:
> ...


You never said a truer word --er lots of :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

